
Kogan sales numbers show iPhone tipping point - SyneRyder
https://www.afr.com/brand/chanticleer/kogan-sales-numbers-show-iphone-tipping-point-20190117-h1a5i7
======
SyneRyder
The article is paywalled, but the TLDR is that Apple product sales are down
more than 50% year-over-year at this particular Australian online retailer.
They announced that in the same time frame, sales of other brands (they
namecheck "Samsung, Google, Xiaomi, Garmin etc") were up 8.5%.

The chart the Financial Review published (taken from Kogan's announcement to
the Australian Stock Exchange) was this one:

[https://static.ffx.io/images/$width_620/t_resize_width/t_sha...](https://static.ffx.io/images/$width_620/t_resize_width/t_sharpen%2Cq_auto%2Cf_auto/21a74bfa6d775e68c02e87ddbb8ac5a83085d7d3)

Kogan's full PDF ASX announcement is here:

[https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190117/pdf/441xjyf2cfzjp6.pd...](https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190117/pdf/441xjyf2cfzjp6.pdf)
[PDF]

Obviously this is just one retailer's numbers, and Kogan is a bit of a special
case (they compete mostly on price). But if Tim Cook won't release Apple sales
numbers any more, perhaps retailers will start sharing their Apple sales
figures instead, like Kogan have. A 50% drop in Apple product sales in a
single year is far more than I personally was expecting.

~~~
simonh
Bear in mind this is a year in which the price of iPhones went up
significantly, as they try to increase revenue in the face of slowing sales
growth. The fact that sales at a low price outlet subsided is pretty much to
be expected.

I think Apple is consciously sacrificing unit sales as a result of this
strategy.

